# iPod is... different



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

This is really strange, I got my iPod classic 2007 80GB back from a friend who borrowed it. I go to charge it for the first time after receiving it and I get a totally unique, different 'charging' screen.

Instead of the normal 'Charging - Do not disconnect' with the animated battery meter, exclamation mark and gray background I get a black and white plain screen with only a 'Do not disconnect' with a flashing 'Do not' type of symbol. I haven't updated it or anything - what's the cause of this and is something wrong with it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What did your friend do with it? Ask him if he had the same problem as well.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

She* said that she didn't notice anything different when she had it nor did she do anything to it.


----------



## Tlbaker (Sep 22, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> She* said that she didn't notice anything different when she had it nor did she do anything to it.


Of course not lol.


----------

